# Two GSD's save their owner's life!



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

My brother sent me this link and I just had to share it.

Lassie-like dogs saved their owner's life when he fell into a coma while out walking them | Mail Online










Les Parsons, 54, collapsed due to low sugar levels while out walking Ellie (left) and Jones. The dogs then sprang into action, with Ellie licking his face to try and keep him conscious while Jones ran for help


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Lassie type dogs ??? Huh ??? Well for sure they're no Rin Tin Tin but they ain't no Lassie either ! Ha ! 

Good story ... amazing creatures they are !


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Amazing dogs! They really worked as a team to save his owner. I love stories like this, so heartwarming! 



Stogey said:


> Lassie type dogs ??? Huh ??? Well for sure they're no Rin Tin Tin but they ain't no Lassie either ! Ha !


Hehe


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

extra treats for them that night haha..nice story


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

That is a wonderful thing they did for their owner. What good,smart dogs they are.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Aren't dogs remarkable. Sometimes their intelligence boggles my mind. Hopt they both got lots of hugs and treats!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yet more proof they rock. especially that one.... going back alone like that despite his fears. Good dogs.


----------

